
.NET 5.0 Preview 1 - LyalinDotCom
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/announcing-net-5-0-preview-1/
======
adelarsq
Good news. Is there any plan to improve F# tooling on these goals?

~~~
steego
Just so we're clear, F# tooling is pretty great compared to most other
languages, but it's clearly not to a level of C# or Java.

With that being said, what improvements are you looking for? The people who
work on tooling will likely read your comments.

